#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Invitation to Dope Code

## faadoo-Temp Variable

Hello fellow programmers!
We would like to invite you to participate in an online coding event *'Dope Code'*, which is being organized by *Society of Software Engineering, Delhi Technological University* as a part of the annual college techfest *Invictus*.


This contest is inspired from the contest 'Fool's Programming' which was organized by IIIT Hyderabad. The problems will be twisted and unusual, and will require one to rack his/her brain and observe the minutest hints in the problem statement. **Prizes worth ₹15,000** are at stake!


Date :- *10 February*
Time :- *8:00-11:00 PM*
Platform:- *TechGig*


Registration Form
FB event page


The contest link will be emailed to the registered contestants and also be updated on the FB page.








  Similar Threads: IS 800 : 2007 Code (Steel code) CODE OF PRACTICE FOR DESIGN AND CONSTRUCTION PILE FOUNDATIONS-IS 2911 Code rcc is code help in this code Who is got Google Plus Invitation yet ??

----------

